# Classic Adcom GFA-4302 amp



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

This amp has been my favorite tweeter/midrange amp that I've used. It's got a very sweet sound and open presentation. take a look here:

Adcom GFA 4302 Mobile Amplifier 30x2 Watts Class A | eBay


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

How you been old guy?


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> How you been old guy?


Pretty good my man...clearing out the old closet lol. I do miss the old days.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

These amps are great. I'm a believer too.


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

dingaling said:


> Pretty good my man...clearing out the old closet lol. I do miss the old days.


 how have you been? and how's married life treating you? hope all is well.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

bump fantastic sellar and superb amps


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

GS3 said:


> how have you been? and how's married life treating you? hope all is well.



yo yo, all is well...kinda diverting mobile audio assets to home audio instead lol


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

Did you have other Adcom amps to power mids and highs or was it passive?


----------



## dingaling (Apr 14, 2005)

I primarily kept it active on my tweeters, but I did use it with a passive 2 way for a bit when I was changing things around.


----------

